# Tablet/Convertible mit Digitizer



## SimplyAlegend (28. Januar 2014)

Guten (Vor-)Mittag,

Ich bin für mein Studium auf der Suche nach einem Tablet oder Convertible mit Digitizer. Grundsätzlich müsste das Tablet aber eine Tastaturdock Option haben.
Grundsätzlich brauche ich abseits von Surfen, Videos/Stream und Office keine wirckliche Spielleistung, wobei wenn Heartstone laufen würde, wäre das toll.
(Da der Z3740d atom sogar Civ 5 schafft, zwar nur 15 fps aber wen kümmerts, sollte das ja möglich sein?)
Ich will während den Vorlesungen auf PDFs Notizen machen, also muss der Digitizer brauchbar sein, und hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn das Tablet/Convertible nicht elend schwer wäre, von wegen im Bett/auf der Couch surfen.

Eigentlich war ich mir relativ sicher das ich mir das Dell Venue Pro 11 kaufen werde, das hätte mich mit Tastaturdock, Digitizer und der Atom Version knapp über 700 Euro gekostet, incl Office 2013 (netter Bonus).
Allerdings gibt es ja die Problematik mit den verwendeten Digitizern, dazu nur 2gb Ram und nur 64gb SSD.

Jetzt gibt es von Sony das Vaio multi flip in einer 11Zoll Variante, mit baytrail Celeron N2920/Pentium3520. Das Würde mich momentan, da dass SSD Upgrade kostenlos ist, mit Celeron, 4gb und 128gb ebefalls nur 700 Euro kosten, allerdings ohne Office. Wie gut sind den die Sony Digitizer? (sollte N trig sein)

Ich denke mal Leistunstechnisch dürfte das multi flip etwas die Nase vorn haben, aber an die i3 Y Varianten wird es wohl kaum rankommen, leider kann ich das mit Benchmarks nicht wircklich nachchecken. Die größere SSD ist natürlich wegen Win 8.1 relativ praktisch, da man ja sachen aus dem Win Store nur auf den Hauptspeicher und nicht auf SD karten packen kann.

Die teurere und wesentlich Leistungstärkere Alternative wäre natürlich das Surface Pro 2, aber eigentlich möchte ich so überteuerte Hardware nicht unterstützen, selbst die kleinste Version würde mich fast 900 Euro als Student mit Tastatur kosten.

Naja, ich bin jedenfalls für Vorschläge und Tipps dankbar.

Grüße,
SaL


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Schau Dir diese mal an:

Notebooks mit Hersteller: Lenovo, CPU-Takt: ab 1.5GHz, SSD-Kapazität: ab 128GB, Besonderheiten: Touchscreen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SimplyAlegend (28. Januar 2014)

Okay, ich mag mich täuschen aber Lenovo hat doch nichts mit einem Digitizer im Angebot, oder? 
Problem ist auch, dass die 11 Zoll Modelle erst bei 700 Euro anfangen also würde ich zwar mehr Leistung bekommen, aber ohne Digitizer ist das schreiben auf Touch Displays, zumindest mir, zu ungenau. A


----------



## joasas (29. Januar 2014)

Lenovo hat das X230T. Das ist aber für eine dauerhafte Mitschrift etwas zu dick. Das Yoga 2 Pro kann wenn ich es richtig in Erinerung habe um einen Digitizer erweitert werden. Dell hat auch Convertible im Angebot. Genauso HP und auch weitere Hersteller. gh.de hat eine Suchoption für Convertibles.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (29. Januar 2014)

Mir ist klar das viele Hersteller Convertibles bzw.Tablets haben, aber ich suche ja etwas in der Preisklasse unter 1000 Euro, ehr um 700 Euro. Dazu auch noch nur 11 Zoll und auch mit Digitizer
Allein durch den Preis fallen ja schon fast alle Sachen von Dell und Co. weg, da die ehr auf Geschäftskunden getrimmt sind.
Letzten endes noch die Problematik das die Atom Z2XXX Tablets alle Leistungsmäßig viel zu schwach für office und surfen sind, da bleibt leider kaum was über, aber ich hoffte das ich vielleicht einfach was übersehen habe

Geizhals habe ich natürlich ausführlich genutzt, aber da die Notebook suche nichtmal Stylus auswahl hat, ist die Suche nur nach convertibles etwas umfangreich.


----------



## joasas (29. Januar 2014)

X220T gabs grob zu dem Preis bei Thinkspot. Sofern gebrauchte Geräte für dich in Frage kommen - was bei dem Budget ratsam wäre. Fujitsu hat auch Convertible.

Unter einem i5 würde ich persönlich jedoch nichts nehmen. Das Surface 2 Pro ist in meinen Augen durchaus interessant, die paar Euro mehr, rechne es so, die Zeit in der du auf der Suche nach einem günstigeren Gerät bist kannst du auch arbeiten - bei einem durchschnittlichen Stundenlohn von 13€ (wobei man leicht auch deutlich darüber liegen kann) als Student sind das etwas mehr als 15 Stunden, also zwei volle Arbeitstage. Ewig rumsuchen oder einfach kaufen?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Was spricht gegen ein Ipad mit passender Tastaturhülle?

Tablets mit Hersteller: Apple, Display-Größe ab 9", Display-Auflösung: ab 2048x1536, CPU-Typ: A6X, Gelistet seit: ab 2013 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover, schwarz, DE (920-004016) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

WritePad – Handschrifterkennung der Extraklasse auf dem iPad | AppForThat


----------



## joasas (29. Januar 2014)

Der fehlende Digitizer mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Wer meint dass das genauso mit einem iPad ohne Digitizer geht irrt sich - zumal eine Schrifterkennung bei Formeln relativ sinnlos ist.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (29. Januar 2014)

Ich habe zwar gehört das die Wacom Stifte fürs ipad, zumindest für kapazitive Stifte, echt gut sein sollen, aber eben nicht Digitizer Niveau. Und Ja, Schrifterkennung ist hinderlich, es geht halt hauptsächlich darum Notizen o etc. auf Word und PDF Dokumente zu machen, dazu auch mal einige handschrifliche Diagramme etc. Generell halt einfach Skripte bearbeiten und wichtiges ergänzen.

Ich gebe zu, das Surface Pro 2 wäre in sofern gut das der Digitizer Wacom ist, der i5 richtig viel Power hat (die ich wahrscheinlich nicht benötigen würde) und es wertig verarbeitet ist. Aber der Preis ist leider zum schlucken, zumal ja dann noch office dazu kommen würde.

Mein Hauptproblem gegen das eigentlich perfekte Venue Pro 11 sind leider die 2gb ram und der Synaptics Digitizer der beim Venue 8 pro ja wegen Produktions, Software und vielleicht Designfehlern vollkommen unbrauchbar ist.

Das Vaio Multli Flip 11 ist halt dank N-trig und 4gb ram etwas potenter in der hardware, aber hat kein office (+100€) und ist mit 1,2kg auch wohl zu schwer für eine Hand ohne Ablage.

Ich gebe zu, ich suche hier den perfekten Allrounder der alles kann und das zu einem geringen Preis, wahrscheinlich eine fast unmögliche Aufgabe.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Die billigste Alternative sähe so aus.... :

http://www.amazon.de/Sigel-CO111-Notizbuch-Hardcover-CONCEPTUM®/dp/B001E3K098/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_2
scanner in Scanner mit Scannertyp: mobiler Dokumentenscanner Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## joasas (29. Januar 2014)

Office bekommst du ggf. seit kurzem von deiner Hochschule, Onenote gibt es schon seit längerem bei Dreamspark, sprich das ist kein Grund. Zudem gibt es auch noch freie Annotationprogramme (Okular, Xournal,...).




Icedaft schrieb:


> Die billigste Alternative sähe so aus.... :
> 
> Sigel CO111 Notizbuch ca. A4 schwarz, Hardcover, kariert, CONCEPTUM®: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
> scanner in Scanner mit Scannertyp: mobiler Dokumentenscanner Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wenn der TS PDFs annotieren möchte halte ich das für keine gute Lösung. Selbst für eine Mitschrift viel zu umständlich, kein Mensch scannt jede Seite mehrere Sekunden lang.

PS: Diese Stifte für kapazitive Display sind nicht einmal im Ansatz mit einem Digitizer zu vergleichen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (29. Januar 2014)

Ha, das mit OneNote werde ich mal nachsehen, bisjetzt war es bei unseren Lizenzen nicht verfügbar, danke für den Tipp!

Ich habe jetzt 4 Semester per Hand geschrieben, aber in den höhren Kursen gibt es einfach Professoren die es für vollkommen normal halten, 200-300 Seiten Skripte zu benutzten, die dann während der Vorlesung vervollständigt werden. Allein das Drucken (teilwesie sogar farbig) ist mir da einfach zu teuer gewesen, dass dann in 6 Vorlesungen.

Ich denke, falls das mit OneNote klappt werde ich mir das Vaio holen, selbst wenn es dann doch nichts ist habe ich bei kostenlosem Versand und 30 Tage Rückkgaberecht die Möglichkeit mich umzuentscheiden.


----------

